# Western Flyer X53



## GMANHOUSTON (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is my Western flyer X53 Project. It is about 90% done now just waiting on wheel restoration and some new rubber. 
I had it rechromed and painted. I did add my own twist to the chainguard dubbing it "El Mariachi"


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 10, 2012)

I be lovin those X53's!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 10, 2012)

Your Western Flyer X53 just took me back to Christmas of 1953. That's when I received my X-53 @ Western Auto Stores.. It was gold & red with
chrome fenders. I remember that the red  had a "metallic" cherry red . I remember my father had to reverse the  bike stem so I could reach the
handlebars. Retail was about $75 , which was a lot back then! Thanks for posting your bicycle.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome now I know what to paint mine, sweet bike

-Sam


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! I cannot wait to get it done and start riding it.. Soon very soon! I'll post a pic once it's done.


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (May 2, 2012)

*Almost there*

Almost done...


----------



## drabe (May 2, 2012)

Looking great G, looks like you'll have it ready for Saturday night's ride!


----------



## Uniblab (May 2, 2012)

Hello Mrs Cleaver, my that's a lovely dress. Might I impose upon you and borrow Theodore's X53?


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (May 2, 2012)

No borrowing.. I am sleeping with my hand on this one!! 
Dave, I am hoping! Besides,  whats cinco de mayo without  a mariachi?


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (May 7, 2012)

Finally Done!


----------



## Uniblab (May 7, 2012)

Man if you ever wanna sell that I have a crisp $20 bill waiting for ya 

Real nice! I noticed that there's something reflecting in the chrome that's turquoise colored, so difficult to photograph shiny things sometimes. That's why I often wear a hat LOL


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (May 7, 2012)

GMANHOUSTON said:


> Finally Done!
> View attachment 50839View attachment 50840View attachment 50841View attachment 50842View attachment 50843View attachment 50844




She's BEAUTIFUL!!  Who did the chrome work?

Brooks


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (May 7, 2012)

PhattCatBicycles said:


> She's BEAUTIFUL!!  Who did the chrome work?
> 
> Brooks




Brooks,
Thanks! Nu Age Plating here in Houston.


----------



## twjensen (May 7, 2012)

Very clean, nice job.


----------



## MR D (May 8, 2012)

Hello, my name is Ima...


I'm a droolin'.

What a dream ride that bike is! If there was one bike I must get a hold of, it would be THAT! (minus the custom name though). Thank you for the pictures and the step by step pics before.


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Jun 20, 2012)

Here it is in action!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome resto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Jun 20, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Awesome resto!!!!!!!!!




Thanks, I am glad that one is over with!


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Jun 30, 2012)

It came out great cant wait to see it on a ride nice job.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jul 1, 2012)

I wish I can get mine to be half as nice as that one at least!  Still missing parts!


----------



## chitown (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome job! Looks fantastic.

That paint job is spot on gorgeous. Colors are perfect. White rubber's looking sweet too. 

Great to see the helmet on the lucky young rider there also. It's funny how many people ride without them. So funny I might start a thread about helmets and classic bikes.

Chris 


I'm saving that post to be on my 890th epic, monumental, important milestone, post that I have been planning for quite a little time now. Stay Tuned...


----------



## Sherry and Fritz (Jul 6, 2012)

That's a beautiful bike! We absolutely love it! Awesome!


----------



## Demzie (Jun 9, 2019)

I know I'm WAYYYY overdue on this post but WOWOWOWOW!! Love that Candy Finish and the Personal paint touches are fantastic! Brilliant handwork. I have the same model year '58 as of recently, that beauties ugly twin 



Erin


----------

